# Destin sharks spots



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got a buddy coming down that wants to catch a shark. Anybody mind fessin up some good spots out of Destin? Haven't targeted them so not sure where they frequent.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

You can night fish outside and down the second sandbar trolling a bloody bait is one possible idea.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Day or Night? Be careful what you wish for. But seriously, this time of year the makos are on the beach and following tarpon. If you go during the day and have no tower you may also luck up on a cobia. Just take jigs and eels and have a big spinning rod with you.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Ron19 said:


> Got a buddy coming down that wants to catch a shark. Anybody mind fessin up some good spots out of Destin? Haven't targeted them so not sure where they frequent.


I know it's an old post, but......one of my favorite summer time spots is the mid bay bridge. There's a few other points in the bay that give pretty good action. Almost all bull sharks but pretty easy trips and fun. Nothing like driving a tag into a six foot shark boat side !


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I like just outside the West jetty where that huge sandbar drops off on an outgoing tide. Balloon some baits in the current and it usually doesn't take long. Some good sized ones there too.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sniper is right. if you go out there during the day you can see sharks all over that bar on the west side.


----------

